# Has anyone ever thought of . . .



## Jamesis (Dec 26, 2018)

Has anyone ever thought of, or tried drying wood in a container of Alum? 

Just wondering . . wundering . . wandering . .


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2018)

Why?


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 27, 2018)

Wouldn't the alum remove the moisture from the wood?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2018)

I doubt it and it seems like even if it worked how much alum would you use to dry a board ft. Seems spendy.... especialy if you dry much wood. Probably wiser to stick to traditional methods. JMO


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 28, 2018)

James, are you talking about using alum to dry bowls that you turned from green wood?


----------

